# New Club member!!!



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

*New club member!!!*

Introducing the newest and younger member of the club, Adrian Garcia. Born on July 19th and very healthy!!!! Hopefully one day we can share our love to the hobby with him.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

congratulations Alex.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

*CUTE BABY!*

Alex, I merged your duplicate threads--hope you don't mind!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

car pj's awesome, congrats. hope we will get to see you soon.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> *CUTE BABY!*
> 
> Alex, I merged your duplicate threads--hope you don't mind!


Thanks Michael?!! I was having trouble with the tap talk app, every time that I tried to send it gave me a error. I guess it did send.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

what beautiful big eyes! a future heart-breaker for sure!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Congratulations Alex! He is beautiful!! I see you guys decided to use a pacifier, lol.


----------

